# Eating one meal a day?



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Lately, Barney has decided not to eat in the morning and by 5 p.m. each evening, he is starved and wolfs down his food...I have run the gamut of different food choices (based somewhat on the food poll here on the forum)...and right now he is sorta liking Caesars Chicken and Veggies, mixed with a 1/4 cup of Fromm's Chicken and Veggie kibble....sometimes he doesn't eat anything....we tried them all with lots of $ down the drain and no luck. 

Would it be horrible of me to just decide what to feed him and keep putting it in fridge each time he refuses until he finally eats? I know I am spoiling him, but he is such a sweetie and has come such a long way since we brought him home from the Hav Rescue last November!

I hear horrible stories about most foods offered at the grocery store chains so have been limiting him to the "good stuff"...at the special store I found nearby....good idea?

Thanks for your input,

Marge and Barney in "WET" MN today!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie Barney is!!! I am not sure that would be too good, as if he does that in the morning, you may find that he will learn to hold out, even at dinner time. Then you will be eventually feeding him filet mignon all the time!!


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment (and response)....I have had no luck putting his picture online, but today, just got it! Barney is the 2 year old rescue we have fallen in love with and he has become such a "good boy"...in many ways....I wanted all of you to see how handsome he is!!!!! 

Marge and Barney


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Marge, Barney is a adorable. Is Barney a bigger Hav? I ask because my 17 lb boys basically eat one meal a day. my younger one Cash (10 months) gets something in the morning but the older one(Jasper) runs and hides if I try to feed him in the morning. I give them some Jerky Fillet treats in the am so they don't starve. Try feeding him his whole days portion at night. I think the bigger Havs may only need one meal a day like bigger dogs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marge, most of my dogs have chosen to only eat once a day when they got to be about a year old. I still offer the food twice a day, but if they don't eat, I don't worry about it. Sometimes they will even skip a whole day of eating, but that isn't very often. I don't offer them other choices. I just give them the food that was out the meal prior if they didn't eat it.


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks everybody...I think that is what I am going to do...give him a chance in the morning, but if he doesn't eat withing 20 minutes or so, just put it in fridge for supper.

No, he isn't really big..weights in at just under 11 lbs most of the time and his height is in the normal range too. He is our first small dog ever and he feels fragile, but when he runs (and he does rlh most every day) he flies through the air and if he lands near us, we can sure tell he isn't fragile at all...we are so glad he was waiting for us!!!!!!

Marge


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It seems like every so often my guys choose to only eat one meal a day, so we do only dry kibble for breakfast, this way if they dont eat, I cover it and they get it with their wet food and yogurt for dinner.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you know I should also say that I just started leaving a bit of dry kibble out all day-- every so often it is gone but mostly if they eat it at all it is after they have had their dinner.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sometimes they just know better than us. Some days mine will only eat one meal, and that usually means they skip breakfast and will eat dinner. Yesterday, Shelby didn't eat at all, and today she ate two bowls of food for breakfast. She was famished.

I feed the same 1/4 Fromm's and 1/2 - 1 Little Cesar each. They eat 2x per day, most days. They are healthy weights, so I don't worry if they skip meals unless I see other strange things along with it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I know mine are smarter than me in that area, I never stop eating, thats why I am fat!!!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I think there are a lot of dogs who, once they get through puppyhood, only eat once a day.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We're not fat, there's just more of us to love!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Marge, most of my dogs have chosen to only eat once a day when they got to be about a year old. I still offer the food twice a day, but if they don't eat, I don't worry about it. Sometimes they will even skip a whole day of eating, but that isn't very often.


Kimberly- Then what happened to Maddie?  She eats twice a day and still it doesn't seem enough. She's not thin, and I'm feeding her the appropriate amount (about 1/2 cup twice a day). But she still throws her food bowl into the family room to tell me she's HUNGRY! She can barely wait until mealtime. She's been checked for worms, plus her Heartgard prevents them. Is she just different from your other puppies or is she the Dog That Ate Manhattan?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How old is Maddie? Lily was always like that, cried and whined & scratched the food bins for 2 hours prior to dinner time, and then gobbled up her food!!
She turned 4 this year and has finally slowed down, stopped begging for food, and now eats her food at a normal rate! She is about 17.5 lbs!! But maybe now that she is slowing down, I hope she will lose some weight.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeanne, isn't Maddie still burning a lot of calories on a regular basis? She's going to need more food that my lazier dogs, who think rolling over for a belly rub is about all the calorie-burning they should do.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's definately true!

Gucci eats more when she gets two walks a day, and less when she takes one walk or NO walks, depending on the weather, etc. I know I should be more commited to walking her every day, but sheeesh....when it is 100 degrees outside or rain, I lack motivation. ound: I admire those folks that brave all weather for their doggies.

She just pigged out on her lamb, noodles, peas, carrots. She ate ALL of it, without picking around things...so I'll be surprised if she eats dinner tonight.

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurief said:


> How old is Maddie? Lily was always like that, cried and whined & scratched the food bins for 2 hours prior to dinner time, and then gobbled up her food!!
> She turned 4 this year and has finally slowed down, stopped begging for food, and now eats her food at a normal rate!


Thanks, Laurie. I guess Maddie isn't the only little piggie. :biggrin1: She's nearly 14 months old now, and is 12 lbs. I think she's probably full grown, although she may fill out some.



Havtahava said:


> Jeanne, isn't Maddie still burning a lot of calories on a regular basis? She's going to need more food that my lazier dogs, who think rolling over for a belly rub is about all the calorie-burning they should do.


You know, Kimberly, she is an active little girl. She has slowed down some, but we take at least a half hour walk every day, she does RLH in the backyard, she goes to agility class, etc. Its just that my prior havanese was a good eater too (until she became ill), and got plump. Then it was a chore to get her to lose weight. I don't want to make the same mistake with Maddie. If I fed her everytime she would eat, she'd be a "snausage"! :biggrin1: I kind of go by feeling her ribs. I can feel them, but they don't stick out. Maybe I'll just give her a little more food and see if that satisfies her. Right now, I've been giving her home-made sweet potato chips between meals to hold her until the next meal-time. Maybe some protein would be better, and she wouldn't fling her food bowl at me 2 hours before mealtime.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> There are many days that Gucci will eat just once, and I do offer food 2x a day.


Houston is the same. Some days he eats breakfast, other days I have to put it in the frig. I think they are just like human. Some days you don't feel like eating a lot, other days you can eat everything in the frig. LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jeanne I'm beginning to wonder if Riley & Maddie are related some how. They just seem soooo much alike. The energy level Ry has is just amazing he is non stop all day long. I also get bowls thrown at me all the time, little stinkers. He will be 2 in December and I don't see him slowing down any time soon.
I would love to see two high energy havs together, I'm sure it would be a full day of entertainment.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I bet its funny seeing a bowl thrown at you! ound: I would probably pass out in SHOCK if Gucci did such a thing.

I can barely get her to sit and wait while I prepare her food, most of the time, she shows little interest in eating and more interest in playing! I'm hoping she'll grow out of it.

I have to admit, it has gotten a bit better.....but we still have a ways to go.

This morning, she picked most of the lamb and pumpkin out of her breakfast and threw the noodles and peas on the floor! haha. BUT, I will forgo everything but turkey, dressing and pumpkin pie at Thanksgiving! I'd rather pass on the other stuff and have more room for the GOOD stuff! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lately, my girls have been switching off as to who is only going to eat one meal each day. Yesterday its was Lily, today Lexi. Of course piggy Logan ALWAYS eats his meals and tries to eat his sisters' too!!


----------



## jimandjudy4321 (Aug 13, 2007)

Annie eats the same. Sometimes only once a day and sometimes no breakfast. I always offer it but take it up after she turns her nose up at it. Then some days she eats nothing....its hard having her that way after my Lab ate every time and lots of food, every day. After throwing away tons of food, she has decided she likes only Little Cesar so I mix it with a little kibble and she eats that. But she has let us know, she prefers to eat off our dinner plate after we have finished eating, so I just put her food on the dinner place and let her have it that way. Spoiling her I know, but what the heck... I guess she is a picky eater. Some days, she will eat twice, but not often.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

jimandjudy4321 said:


> Annie eats the same. Sometimes only once a day and sometimes no breakfast. I always offer it but take it up after she turns her nose up at it. Then some days she eats nothingits hard having her that way after my Lab ate every time and lots of food, every dayAfter throwing away tons of food, she has decided she likes only Little Cesar so I mix it with a little kibble and she eats that. But she has let us know, she prefers to eat off our dinner plate after we have finished eating, so I just put her food on the dinner place and let her have it that way. Spoiling her I know, but what the heck... I guess she is a picky eater. Some days, she will eat twice, but not often.


I have a lab and she will ANYTHING and ALOT of it. I have a hard time keeping her weight under 90 lbs.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Jeanne I'm beginning to wonder if Riley & Maddie are related some how. They just seem soooo much alike. The energy level Ry has is just amazing he is non stop all day long. I also get bowls thrown at me all the time, little stinkers. He will be 2 in December and I don't see him slowing down any time soon.
> I would love to see two high energy havs together, I'm sure it would be a full day of entertainment.


Leeann- Its too bad we don't live closer to each other. I can't imagine the scene if our 2 havs got together (imagine 2 Tazmanian devils whirling around). Maddie would love another high energy Hav to play with, but the question is could I survive?
















So I guess I can't expect things to slow down much, eh? I guess I'm going to have to get a different, quieter food bowl for Maddie. She has a heavy tempured glass bowl (unbreakable) that she somehow carries into the family room and flings it to demand dinnertime *NOW!!!* :hungry: Then, when she eats, she is still persistant for 10 minutes or so since her stomach hasn't had time to signal her brain that she's full. Its amazing how some Havs are picky and others will eat everything in sight. Little stinkers! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

So I guess I can't expect things to slow down much said:


> NOW!!![/B] :hungry: Then, when she eats, she is still persistant for 10 minutes or so since her stomach hasn't had time to signal her brain that she's full. Its amazing how some Havs are picky and others will eat everything in sight. Little stinkers! :biggrin1:


That is hilarious! I would laugh my head off if Sissy did something like that...

She used to turn her bowl over including her water bowl until I got a two in one (a lot heavier) and she can't turn it over anymore.

Sissy eats in the morning and late afternoon. Sometimes she will not eat whole meals just nibble around.

Marie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I must be really brave or stupid. LOL

I have been using "human" dishes. She got strange with the stainless steel ones she had, so I just use a small plate for food and a human cereal bowl for water.

So far, they have stayed put. I'll have to knock on wood!

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

It is so interesting to read everyones experiences . it seems like every dog is different and no matter what mommie says and does to make them eat it is easy for some and not so easy for others as they are all individuals ..
My friend Donna - she got her dog Tulip first said these dogs do not eat much so do not worry about it .. She said they are grazers so I let Asta graze . he always had food in his dish but he was never a fantastic eater .. sometimes he would finish the food in his bowl others times it was like snacking ..
..
When I got Cosmo the vet said absolutely no grazing - new vet new opinions AND RULES .. IF he did not eat within - 10 - 15 minutes I was to pick it up and wait for the next feeding time . he was so picky as a puppy . I can so relate to the stories about throwing out food and trying this and trying that and still no luck - he would not eat that much .
As a tiny puppy we had a problem with parasites and it was hard .
Now he is a year old and he is a good little eater . Iit made such a difference once I got the second dog . Cosmo is a wonderful eater now .. he eats twice a day . Ahnold is a good eater but he does not enjoy his food as much .. but he does eat what he is given but he does not seem as excited .. Sometimes Cosmo tries to finish Ahnolds as well and I have to intervene .. 
If Cosmo skips a meal and he will not eat -it means he does not feel well and I do not force the food on him ..I just say maybe next time and take it away .. 
I do feel the homecooked makes a difference - they sit right by me when I am making up the big batches - they know what it is and they are excited to know fresh food is on the way ..
It is so different from what I went through with Asta . I never believed I would be back cooking for my dogs again but I got lazy and I believe the hype that there were healthy dog foods out there and I did not need to cook anymore ..
Wrong !!.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The bowl throwing is a new thing here. They have been doing it a few weeks. We use round plastic bowls with rubber on the bottom to prevent them from moving. HA! They don't know Havs. We caught Kodi turning the bowl on its side and rolling it across the floor.


----------

